# Vape Liquid COVID-19



## davedes

So what's the plan for when we run out of liquid during this lockdown? 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grand Guru

You put a request on the forum and I’m quite sure our community will come to the rescue.

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 2


----------



## davedes

Where can one put in a request? 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Right here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davedes

Anyone with some extra liquid they are willing to part with pelase PM me.

Northern suburbs, Cape Town

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob

If you were in north west i would have gladly assisted 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Chickenstrip

Northern suburbs is too broad of an area. You'll need to be more specific. Travelling without valid reasons can land you 6 months in the slammer.

Your best bet is hoping someone stays in your area. Brackenfell is northern suburbs but so is Panorama. And that distance isn't going to cut it with an "I'm just going to the shops officer."

Ps, you can't get liquid at the local spar or PNP anymore, cigarettes either, but we had ample time to prepare so don't really know what to say bud.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davedes

Brackenfell

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spongebob

I seem to remember some petrol station stores selling liquid just can't remember which? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## majarras

Hi all,

I'm also definitely going to run out. I'm ill prepared for this lockdown, I realise that this was bad planning on my part. Any chance anyone would be able to help me out? I'm based in Simonstown.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Spongebob said:


> I seem to remember some petrol station stores selling liquid just can't remember which?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



They wouldn't be allowed to sell it now though. No cigarette / vape sales allowed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## therazia

Anyone got some juice they're willing to part with in Centurion?
I'll obviously pay as needed.
Split my stash accordingly and the new 2 week extension is going to make me dry up.


----------



## Acey369

I am in need of vape flavors and a Uwell crown 4 coil, I am based in Pretoria and desperately in need of the above. Please reach out to me if you can assist!


----------



## DreamEvil

If any Home brewers In the Faerie Glen area got some spare vape Liquid, or just anyone that has some spare. I'll be happy to buy it, as I'm in need, and did not see the 2 weeks extension coming. please PM me

*edit* I do have spare cotton if anyone is running short, Same area.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I think that the problem people are having with helping fellow vapers is the issue of breaking the lockdown rules.

I don't think that it is possible to get juice to someone without breaking the rules. If I am wrong please let me know.

This forum is well known for helping others but in these difficult times, it is not practically possible.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## RichJB

I don't see any problem with a juice-maker and a juice-needer who live in the same area coordinating to do their shopping at the same shop at the same time, and a juice exchange happening then. It would require them to live in the same suburb but, other than that, it doesn't break social distancing rules. If they want to be absolutely pernickety about it, the juice-maker could toss the bottle 12 feet through the air to the juice-needer, so as not to get in virus range.

That said, I see no reason why pharmacies or supermarkets shouldn't sell juice at this time, along with cigs and wine. This seems to be a case of authoritarians using the lockdown to exercise their worst instincts.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 13


----------



## Hooked

RichJB said:


> I don't see any problem with a juice-maker and a juice-needer who live in the same area coordinating to do their shopping at the same shop at the same time, and a juice exchange happening then. It would require them to live in the same suburb but, other than that, it doesn't break social distancing rules. If they want to be absolutely pernickety about it, the juice-maker could toss the bottle 12 feet through the air to the juice-needer, so as not to get in virus range.
> 
> That said, I see no reason why pharmacies or supermarkets shouldn't sell juice at this time, along with cigs and wine. This seems to be a case of authoritarians using the lockdown to exercise their worst instincts.



We have non-vape "trades" happening in our town all the time e.g. someone asked on FB if anyone has any wood lying around, as he's run out of things to do at home. I contacted him as I have a few left-over planks. He came to fetch them from my house, which is breaking lockdown, that's true, but at no time were we near each other. He simply loaded the wood into his bakkie and left.

There are often people asking for things which are hobby-related - I guess boredom is starting to set in!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Christos

Both my toilets broke at the same time. What are the odds....

luckily I never tossed the parts I replaced initially and put the “old” units back.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Both my toilets broke at the same time. What are the odds....
> 
> luckily I never tossed the parts I replaced initially and put the “old” units back.



Lucky for that otherwise you would in the garden digging a hole!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Ugi

Those toilet parts.. . Looks like its made in china

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Lucky for that otherwise you would in the garden digging a hole!


Good thing I have my trusty portable camping shovel if I need it  
Although, I don’t know how the dogs would feel about it....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Christos

Ugi said:


> Those toilet parts.. . Looks like its made in china


Most likely and they retail at HE prices....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Interested123

Can you use twisp flavour in a RPM40

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

ok , had this on 3 threads already , can someone help please ?
Guys and girls , I ordered some CBD juice from Vaperite and expect it tomorrow , now this is new to me , it's ''no nic'' can I ramp it up with nic ? can I use it as if normal juice ? Want to see if it can de-stress me a little ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Interested123 said:


> Can you use twisp flavour in a RPM40


Yes. Remember higher nic content = lower wattage.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

ARYANTO said:


> ok , had this on 3 threads already , can someone help please ?
> Guys and girls , I ordered some CBD juice from Vaperite and expect it tomorrow , now this is new to me , it's ''no nic'' can I ramp it up with nic ? can I use it as if normal juice ? Want to see if it can de-stress me a little ?



Yes, treat as any other vape juice.
If you don't feel the effects use as a tincture in some tea-type beverage.
Or any beverage for that matter,but warmer =better results.
Edit. Check the base liquid. If it's a vapable liquid then it can be done. If it's an oil based liquid then use strictly as a tinture.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

ARYANTO said:


> ok , had this on 3 threads already , can someone help please ?
> Guys and girls , I ordered some CBD juice from Vaperite and expect it tomorrow , now this is new to me , it's ''no nic'' can I ramp it up with nic ? can I use it as if normal juice ? Want to see if it can de-stress me a little ?



Not many people got experience working with CBD. So we are quite hesitant to give advice that might end up incorrect.

Personally CBD didn't do much for me. But it is different for each person. Maybe use 1 mod just for CBD and the others for nic. That way you can alternate between them and so lower you nic intake.

As for adding nic to CBD I honestly have no experience in it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Interested123

Resistance said:


> Yes. Remember higher nic content = lower wattage.


Thank you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Christos said:


> Both my toilets broke at the same time. What are the odds....
> 
> luckily I never tossed the parts I replaced initially and put the “old” units back.
> View attachment 194003



I really wanted to reply and say 'Oh Crap' but that would be a poopy pun

Glad you're sorted though. Toilets are an essential service

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## M.Adhir

ARYANTO said:


> ok , had this on 3 threads already , can someone help please ?
> Guys and girls , I ordered some CBD juice from Vaperite and expect it tomorrow , now this is new to me , it's ''no nic'' can I ramp it up with nic ? can I use it as if normal juice ? Want to see if it can de-stress me a little ?



Yeah you can. I haven't had any issues. One squonker has cbd mixed with some malaysian mango and 10mg nic. 1 ohm build. 
It works fine for us.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

ARYANTO said:


> ok , had this on 3 threads already , can someone help please ?
> Guys and girls , I ordered some CBD juice from Vaperite and expect it tomorrow , now this is new to me , it's ''no nic'' can I ramp it up with nic ? can I use it as if normal juice ? Want to see if it can de-stress me a little ?



@ARYANTO Interesting that Vaperite is delivering CBD. I know that CBD is allowed to be delivered, but I thought it's only CBD shops who may do so i.e. shops which sell only CBD products. 

I don't know about adding nic to CBD. @YeOldeOke of All Day Vapes used to make CBD so I'm sure that he could advise you.

As far as vaping CBD is concerned, you might want to read this thread.
And somewhere along the line, @YeOldeOke informed us that CBD should be vaped at about 30W (I speak under correction).

I hope that @YeOldeOke checks the forum. As a well-known juice maker and CBD maker, he is in the best position to advise you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Christos said:


> Both my toilets broke at the same time.



I would suggest less fibre in your diet during the lockdown.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Matuka

Please let me know if there is anyone in the Howick area with spare juice to sell, I am definitely going to run out with the added lockdown period. Here's hoping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke

ARYANTO said:


> ok , had this on 3 threads already , can someone help please ?
> Guys and girls , I ordered some CBD juice from Vaperite and expect it tomorrow , now this is new to me , it's ''no nic'' can I ramp it up with nic ? can I use it as if normal juice ? Want to see if it can de-stress me a little ?


@ARYANTO CBD and nic work against each other, a bit like taking a sleeping pill with a jug of coffee  CBD if taken in sufficient qty will relax you (if it has no effect you are taking too little, it DOES work), nic will pick you up.

So under normal circumstances it doesn't make sense, but you seem to have ordered the CBD juice (I assume it's juice not oral tincture/drops - you certainly should NOT vape the latter) because that's all you could get your hands on.

*DISCLAIMER: I AM NOT A MEDICAL PROFESSIONAL AND YOU TAKE WHAT I SAY AT YOUR OWN RISK, IT IS NOT ADVICE, SIMPLY MY LAY OPINION.*

Methinks CBD *JUICE *with some nic in should be ok, but I have not personally tried it. Should you break out in spots or end up 6ft underground I'll sympathize, maybe even send some flowers once the lockdown allows, but that's it. Try it at your own risk.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Campusboy

Guys I am sitauted in Kuilsriver running extremely low on juice. if anyone is willing to assist please do.


----------



## matthyss

Hi there, 

I am on my last ml of liquid. Is there anybody in the Ferndale, Randburg area that have spare liquids willing to sell?


----------



## brads

Guys I’m located in Bassonia JHB South (near Alberton ) and I desperately need MTL juice and smok nord pods ! 
Please pm me , will pay ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hydro Spectra (Pty) LTD

ARYANTO said:


> ok , had this on 3 threads already , can someone help please ?
> Guys and girls , I ordered some CBD juice from Vaperite and expect it tomorrow , now this is new to me , it's ''no nic'' can I ramp it up with nic ? can I use it as if normal juice ? Want to see if it can de-stress me a little ?



Depends on which CBD Juice you bought. If it’s a tincture then no . If it’s your normal 600mg or which ever then it’s fine to smoke it just like that and it will also be fine if you mix Nic into it. It’s safe. Hope this helps you. Only came across this msg now

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## mstrauss003

Is there anyone in Die Wilgers, Pretoria East area that is willing to sell vape juice? I ran out and really need some. This two week extension caught me off guard...


----------



## V@per

Hi all. Is there anyone in the Centurion area that can hook a brother up in these trying times?


----------



## CMMACKEM

And people said I was crazy buying all that eliquid...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## mstrauss003

CMMACKEM said:


> And people said I was crazy buying all that eliquid...


Haha better be safe than sorry...Learnt my lesson...


----------



## Cuan

Anyone in Sunninghill, Johannesburg have spare juice? Willing to pay.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jay ray

In emmarentia/greenside/linden- needing liquid- 3mg but not fussy. Prepared to pay and assume whatever risk. If you have some spare please et me know and I will go out of my way. Thanks


----------



## CMMACKEM

mstrauss003 said:


> Haha better be safe than sorry...Learnt my lesson...



Here is my stash purchased at around R14 to the dollar, probably a little overboard even for lockdown but it should last a while. Dreading the next order which will probably be at R18 - R20.
Have x5 local 60mls that I bought day before lockdown to support the guys.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mstrauss003

CMMACKEM said:


> Here is my stash purchased at around R14 to the dollar, probably a little overboard even for lockdown but it should last a while. Dreading the next order which will probably be at R18 - R20.
> Have x5 local 60mls that I bought day before lockdown to support the guys.


Wow, I must say, I am jealous...You are torturing me over here. But I am really glad you have planned properly. I think that might last you a while. But Yes, the exchange rate is going to put you back. But they say the Rand might strengthen again...Hopefully.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cloudmouth

If there is anyone in the area that would be willing to sell some juice in the Randpark Ridge, Eagle Canyon area please give me a shout. Willing to pay a bit extra


----------



## M.Adhir

CMMACKEM said:


> Here is my stash purchased at around R14 to the dollar, probably a little overboard even for lockdown but it should last a while. Dreading the next order which will probably be at R18 - R20.
> Have x5 local 60mls that I bought day before lockdown to support the guys.


Dibs boss, Dibs

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Tinykey

Guys anyone know of sumone in hoedspruit area that can help with juice willing to pay


----------



## Zer0_C00L

Any illicit juice suppliers in or around the Edenvale area? Please PM me.. I did not anticipate an extended lockdown

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## X-Calibre786

I'm so glad I stocked up on DIY supplies. I'm running out of some one-shots, but I'll at least have something to vape, even if it's just one flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## West772

Anyone in Somerset West (Somerset Ridge) willing to supply?


----------



## SiyaK

Hi fellow Vapers,

Anyone in Fourways, Bryanston, Randburg area able to supply? I can drive to you. Please help, my girlfriend and I are out. Looking for 3mg liquid, but let me know what you have at this point I'll take anything.


----------



## afzuls

Hi. Anyone in Sandton able to supply? I ran out last week and am taking some strain.


----------



## F20driver

I have officially run dry, bought enough supply for a little over 3 weeks but it has finally happened...


----------



## Spongebob

F20driver said:


> I have officially run dry, bought enough supply for a little over 3 weeks but it has finally happened...


Location buddy? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## F20driver

Spongebob said:


> Location buddy?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



In Hatfield PTA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spongebob

F20driver said:


> In Hatfield PTA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool not near there but at least peeps now know where you are

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## F20driver

Spongebob said:


> Cool not near there but at least peeps now know where you are
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



Thanks, I should have taken on the DIY thing when I wanted to a few months back  guess it is what it is hey, nothing we can do about the situation at the moment, just take it day by day and hope for the best for the country and world.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tinykey

Think a lot of ppl gonna go over to diy now

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BeaLea

Hello  
I'll be running out of juice in a week probably. Anyone know where or how I can get juice in the Weltevreden Park/ Randpark area? Thanks 

Really regretting not taking up making my own juice now.


----------



## Ugi

Iam glad im stocked up.... Helped a few guys already. Been vaping awhile and 400mls ejuice on hand makes me feel edgy....to me thats low. Like when i smoked cigs i never went home with 19 cigs in my box..... That was a NO NO....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DivaD

Hi fellow Vapers,

Anyone in Lonehill, Fourways, Bryanston area able to supply fluid? I can arrange collection. Looking for 3 or 6 mg liquid, but let me know what you have, anything will help. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dwarfy

Hey guys, extended lockdown got the better of me. Going to run dry tonight. Anyone in the Benoni area with stock? Happy to pay, 3mg preferred. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wynand@vapechopshop

Hi where can I buy supersweet in this lockdown period


----------



## muedes

anyone with twisp liquid, or liquid suitable for twisp devices laying around to spare? will pay and collect, no matter where in Cape Town.


----------



## Scrim

Hey Guys. Anyone have a juice hookup in the Rosebank / Killarney area?


----------



## FaxMachine

Guess this'll be my first post here, 

Anyone in Somerset West (near sanctuary/somerset mall) who could help me get some vape juice?


----------



## M.Adhir

Tempted to ask where all these people just joined from and first post just ask for juice. No need to introduce yourselves or anything.
Could be Narc's even. 

But I won't ask

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Shaunlewis

Hey lockdown fam, has anyone tried using CBD to battle nic cravings?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vape addict

Hey peeps

anyone perhaps know where i can get PG & VG around boksburg? Please pm me it will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

M.Adhir said:


> Tempted to ask where all these people just joined from and first post just ask for juice. No need to introduce yourselves or anything.
> Could be Narc's even.
> 
> But I won't ask



It is illegal to travel anywhere in Cape Town to fetch juice.

I guess that people think that it is OK because they won't come into contact with anyone (assuming the donor's juice is left at the gate). This would probably be the case most of the time but we should always consider all possibilities, however slight. 

What if the car broke down, or you had an accident requiring ambulance, police, and hospital? What if you stopped to help someone or gave money to a homeless guy? What if the hundreds of vapers who are short of juice all undertook such trips across all cities and towns in SA? The "what if" questions are almost unlimited, however unlikely.

My suggestion is that people should go to their local chemist (assuming that they already have a good reason to be there ) and get VG and nicotine gum or patches. They can then continue vaping, albeit without flavours, and still get their nic fix. They will also now be chucking huge VG clouds.

I'm sure that many of the regular forumites would gladly help any fellow vaper under the right conditions. For example, if we lived in the same suburb we could hand over some juice at the local supermarket if we had both planned to do a weekly shop.

Our forum is well known for helping others but these are difficult times.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> It is illegal to travel anywhere in Cape Town to fetch juice.
> 
> I guess that people think that it is OK because they won't come into contact with anyone (assuming the donor's juice is left at the gate). This would probably be the case most of the time but we should always consider all possibilities, however slight.
> 
> What if the car broke down, or you had an accident requiring ambulance, police, and hospital? What if you stopped to help someone or gave money to a homeless guy? What if the hundreds of vapers who are short of juice all undertook such trips across all cities and towns in SA? The "what if" questions are almost unlimited, however unlikely.
> 
> My suggestion is that people should go to their local chemist (assuming that they already have a good reason to be there ) and get VG and nicotine gum or patches. They can then continue vaping, albeit without flavours, and still get their nic fix. They will also now be chucking huge VG clouds.
> 
> I'm sure that many of the regular forumites would gladly help any fellow vaper under the right conditions. For example, if we lived in the same suburb we could hand over some juice at the local supermarket if we had both planned to do a weekly shop.
> 
> Our forum is well known for helping others but these are difficult times.



100%. 
I do understand peoples "desperation" though, im about to run out of commercial juice for the missus and will have to try and mix up some DIY to keep her going.

Just based on what the pres. said last night, I get a sense that liquor and tobacco (and by a very misplaced linkage), vape stores, will not be among the first to start trading when the lockdown relaxation commences.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nafets

Hi guys,

I hope you and your family are well!

Anyone in Cape Town (Obs/Rondebosch area) who could help me with a little bit of juice? Didn't see the extended lockdown coming... 

Also, are there any updates if Vape Shops are allowed to open during lockdown level 4 again?

Stay safe!


----------



## SinnerG

Shops should be open from May 1st, but that's up to the store bring prepared.

At least VapeRite have indicated they will be open.

Other shops like Spar that sell tobacco and juice should also have the juice available. I mean I bought juice while other had cigs pulled off the shelf so I don't see why they wouldn't sell again.

I'd look into MTL during this lockdown. The juice lasts longer (depending on RTA/RDA).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DougP

SinnerG said:


> Shops should be open from May 1st, but that's up to the store bring prepared.
> 
> At least VapeRite have indicated they will be open.
> 
> Other shops like Spar that sell tobacco and juice should also have the juice available. I mean I bought juice while other had cigs pulled off the shelf so I don't see why they wouldn't sell again.
> 
> I'd look into MTL during this lockdown. The juice lasts longer (depending on RTA/RDA).


Please read the Vaperite communicate carefully.
Right now vape shops opening on 1 May is still subject to clarification from goverment.
The Vaperite post clearly states that the will continue to sell CBD, which they have been doing throughout this period, with sale of non CBD products from 1 May subject to clarification from goverment 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Nafets

Ok, thanks for the info!

I guess we simply have to wait and see. But would be strange to see cigarettes on sale but no juice...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## mrh

Nafets said:


> Ok, thanks for the info!
> 
> I guess we simply have to wait and see. But would be strange to see cigarettes on sale but no juice...


I am ordering my Twisp juice online at Loot as they are one retailer that allowed orders to be made during lockdown, even though delivery will only happen after lockdown. Takealot and Dischem don't make this possible


----------



## SinnerG

And there you have it. Banned again. So much for that. I bet it'll probably get banned in level 3 too.

Guess I have to get the mix kit out again and try with the remaining crap flavourings I have.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bread rabbit

Ive used softi organic cottons from clicks or dischem. They are comparable to most vape cottons, not as good as the cellulose infused ones but still decent. If cotton is your only problem you got a solution there. I see tons of people ask for cotton, a bag of a years supply of organic cotton is under R20

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## El Capitan

SiyaK said:


> Hi fellow Vapers,
> 
> Anyone in Fourways, Bryanston, Randburg area able to supply? I can drive to you. Please help, my girlfriend and I are out. Looking for 3mg liquid, but let me know what you have at this point I'll take anything.



Any takers on this yet?


----------



## brads

Anyone have links to vape whatsapp groups in Johannesburg? Please pm me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QKNatasha

Anyone who can help with juice around Roodepoort / Randburg?

Assemblief?


----------



## Snape of Vape

Anyone in Pta East Area that has a little extra? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matuka

Someone mentioned that we can vape pure VG coupled with some Nicorette gum (Chewed not vaped). Can one of our mixologists please confirm that it is possible to vape pure VG? I am just a bit worried...

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Matuka said:


> Someone mentioned that we can vape pure VG coupled with some Nicorette gum (Chewed not vaped). Can one of our mixologists please confirm that it is possible to vape pure VG? I am just a bit worried...


It’s safe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SinnerG

Matuka said:


> Someone mentioned that we can vape pure VG coupled with some Nicorette gum (Chewed not vaped). Can one of our mixologists please confirm that it is possible to vape pure VG? I am just a bit worried...


Yes, you can. It's actually quite good off you want to give the old taste buds a break. It has a little sweetness to it too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andi de Jager

Is there anyone in the Tokai area Cape Town who would be willing to sell smok novo pods, nautilus coils or a smok nord device? Pm me if you are.
Many Thanks


----------



## Hooked

I'm in Yzerfontein (West Coast, Cape Town) and I could help with juice, if anyone is allowed to travel to collect here.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Tall but short

Hey guys/gals. 
Anyone with a bit of juice in Pta east I can buy?


----------



## Ugi

M.Adhir said:


> Tempted to ask where all these people just joined from and first post just ask for juice. No need to introduce yourselves or anything.
> Could be Narc's even.
> 
> But I won't ask



Now iam sceptical to help.... Making me think during lockdown not cool 
@M.Adhir.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Ugi said:


> Now iam sceptical to help.... Making me think during lockdown not cool
> @M.Adhir.



Loose lips sink ships, I think everyone would like to help everyone else out because this forum's always been about helping first and foremost but I'm exercising caution in general as my non-vaping friends have been telling me of people wanting to swop just about anything for vape juice. Less worried over narcs and more worried over people looking for vape juice to exchange for other stuff which will eventually lead to people getting in to trouble for helping out. A lot of "illicit" trade has been benign but I see a bigger trend starting with the dodgier crowd.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Can relate 1 | Informative 2


----------



## M.Adhir

I'm not saying don't help people. And the Narc reference was just a 21 Jump Street phrase.

Someone has helped me in the past 2 weeks. 
I've helped at least 3 people with coils and cotton and battery wraps. 

Just saying be careful out there. Nobody wants to get arrested or have a record because of a bottle of juice. That also reminds us how mindless these darn rules are!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## einad5

SinnerG said:


> Yes, you can. It's actually quite good off you want to give the old taste buds a break. It has a little sweetness to it too.



If you have some ws23 lying around it helps.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ugi

Ay.. ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YakoustiX

Anyone in CPT southern suburbs with 35 mg or more Nic Salt Liquid and Novo pods. Quite desperate so willing to pay a premium. PM me please


----------



## By_corr

Newbie here, guilty as charged of signing up when the shit hit the fan 

Anybody in Edenvale area with some juice willing to help out, would be much appreciated, tough times!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

By_corr said:


> Newbie here, guilty as charged of signing up when the shit hit the fan
> 
> Anybody in Edenvale area with some juice willing to help out, would be much appreciated, tough times!



pm me

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Smokey_Za

Hey all, I too need some assistance if anyone has some spare juice? (Yes yes, I know I basically created an account looking for some)

In the Edenvale area. I was just super under prepared for a lockdown lasting longer than 5 weeks :<

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance

SinnerG said:


> Yes, you can. It's actually quite good off you want to give the old taste buds a break. It has a little sweetness to it too.


When vaped on a nice setup it could taste like waffles.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

Ugi said:


> Now iam sceptical to help.... Making me think during lockdown not cool
> @M.Adhir.


They are people too. Sometimes they forget that part of the equation.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ugi

Ja @Resistance the lockdown is making us all a bit dom.... 1+1= not alot
ish im running low off to the shops to stand in a que

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bread rabbit

Matuka said:


> Someone mentioned that we can vape pure VG coupled with some Nicorette gum (Chewed not vaped). Can one of our mixologists please confirm that it is possible to vape pure VG? I am just a bit worried...


You sure can, some people with pg allergies only vape VG

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Bread rabbit said:


> You sure can, some people with pg allergies only vape VG


I'm one of that some people.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Resistance

Bread rabbit said:


> You sure can, some people with pg allergies only vape VG


I have more of an intolerance to a certain degree. I still vape commercial juices now and then and theres a few that I like.
My DIY is however VG Nic, DW, VG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stark7

Anyone willing to help out with some liquids in the bryanston area ? even DIY will do 
Thx


----------



## DanteTRD

Howzit everyone,

Now I'm normally the quiet new guy, but this lockdown has run my supply completely dry as I could only provide for the original duration. After the extension, I've been having to milk the bottoms out old bottles just to stay afloat. Lol. Having saved me from smoking, I'm hoping the forum can save me again.

Please, can anyone in the Ferndale area save a dude's behind? I'm desperate but also more than happy to pay, of course

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Jean Els

Hi I Live in Cape Town Durbanville anyone willing to give me some juice I'll pay for some. Been dry like a week now .


----------



## Matuka

Thanks for all your help with regard to VG. Now another question, I have managed to lay my hands on some tobacco paste for hookahs. Is there any way that I can extract some of the nic to use with my pure VG?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501

If you are really desperate, this could work:



Just kidding.

Edit: Please don't try anything "funny" with that tobacco paste.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

stark7 said:


> Anyone willing to help out with some liquids in the bryanston area ? even DIY will do



Does this mean that you think that DIY juice is inferior ?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marnu

X-Calibre786 said:


> I'm so glad I stocked up on DIY supplies. I'm running out of some one-shots, but I'll at least have something to vape, even if it's just one flavour.



Hey man, you willing to sell some of your nic?


----------



## Tinykey

Guys can I use this if can't get vape cotton

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marnu

Hi all. 
I've got loads of DIY supplies, cotton, coils and am willing to trade for some nicotine. Anyone looking for juice in this thread - I will mix up 500ml for you if you trade me some nic?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tinykey

Marnu said:


> Hi all.
> I've got loads of DIY supplies, cotton, coils and am willing to trade for some nicotine. Anyone looking for juice in this thread - I will mix up 500ml for you if you trade me some nic?


 Sorry man don't have any nic

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Resistance

Tinykey said:


> Guys can I use this if can't get vape cotton


Boil it in distilled water.


----------



## Tinykey

Resistance said:


> Boil it in distilled water.


Battery water or purifiered water


----------



## Resistance

Tinykey said:


> Battery water or purifiered water


Distilled water. Read if it says distilled or deionised . Demineralisation can be done by distillation or by ion exchangers. Demineralised water might be free of minerals ,bit might contain other micro organisms.
So that's a bit sketchy. Get some at a pharmacy to be on the safe side.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Tinykey said:


> Battery water or purifiered water





https://clicks.co.za/easihealth_distilled-water-1-litre/p/100430

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip

DIY OR DIE


----------



## Tinykey

Resistance said:


> View attachment 195735
> 
> https://clicks.co.za/easihealth_distilled-water-1-litre/p/100430


How long must I boil it for


----------



## Resistance

Tinykey said:


> How long must I boil it for


It's just to get the impurities out bro. I used to pop in microwave and boil it for a few seconds, stop it. Boil again. Stop it boil again.all under a minute I think.
In a pot on the stove not longer than a minute or two.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chickenstrip

Tinykey said:


> How long must I boil it for


Not to go against the grain here... I'm sure there are plenty benefits to boiling. But I think anything you'd inhale over the course of the lockdown would be so negligible that I wouldn't bother with boiling.

Unless of course you intend to use it as your staple. As mentioned by Rob earlier, I too vaped with Dischem organic cotton balls for probably a year or so. Didn't bother to boil and I'm still alive.

I think you'd get more cancer causing chemicals by drinking a couple litres of diet soda than vaping on non vape cotton. But I'm no expert nor scientist. So don't quote me.

What I want to know is how all the commercial cottons like cotton bacon are so white if no bleach is used in the process. That doesn't add up in my mind.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Chickenstrip said:


> Not to go against the grain here... I'm sure there are plenty benefits to boiling. But I think anything you'd inhale over the course of the lockdown would be so negligible that I wouldn't bother with boiling.
> 
> Unless of course you intend to use it as your staple. As mentioned by Rob earlier, I too vaped with Dischem organic cotton balls for probably a year or so. Didn't bother to boil and I'm still alive.
> 
> I think you'd get more cancer causing chemicals by drinking a couple litres of diet soda than vaping on non vape cotton. But I'm no expert nor scientist. So don't quote me.
> 
> What I want to know is how all the commercial cottons like cotton bacon are so white if no bleach is used in the process. That doesn't add up in my mind.


I also didn't do that for the health bennefits,but it has a difference in taste.
And I could taste the difference the first time I used CB2 to normal cotton from a shop/pharmacy/chemist. 
I have also been experimenting with different wicks before the lockdown started because I wasn't happy with the taste. That's why I suggested boiling.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chickenstrip

Resistance said:


> I also didn't do that for the health bennefits,but it has a difference in taste.
> And I could taste the difference the first time I used CB2 to normal cotton from a shop/pharmacy/chemist.
> I have also been experimenting with different wicks before the lockdown started because I wasn't happy with the taste. That's why I suggested boiling.



Fair enough. I always assumed boiling was directly related to removing chems.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Chickenstrip said:


> Fair enough. I always assumed boiling was directly related to removing chems.



I would assume it has a little something to do with it. Hence the taste difference,but then it also enhances wicking capability.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

Chickenstrip said:


> Fair enough. I always assumed boiling was directly related to removing chems.


You know, about everybody in the past used to boil their cotton to remove impurities. Maybe taste as well who knows maybe someone can elaborate on this who done so in the past.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tinykey

So lvl 3* end of the month

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

Tinykey said:


> So lvl 3* end of the month


Nothing has changed just yet. Well see what happens by month end.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Micks13

Shaunlewis said:


> Hey lockdown fam, has anyone tried using CBD to battle nic cravings?




I’ve still got a little bit of nic juice left so I tend to take a pull or two on it and then use CBD. It’s working for me as it makes the craving much much easier to deal with.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Marnu

Tinykey said:


> So lvl 3* end of the month



We’ll see which areas. But I was encouraged by his mention of changes to e-commerce rules that are going to happen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Micks13 said:


> I’ve still got a little bit of nic juice left so I tend to take a pull or two on it and then use CBD. It’s working for me as it makes the craving much much easier to deal with.


I have watered down my juices already.
I seem to be well on the Nic as well, although I don't want to push it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Micks13

Resistance said:


> I have watered down my juices already.
> I seem to be well on the Nic as well, although I don't want to push it.



I found an arbitrary bottle of mint juice at the bottom of my suitcase ( stuck here in SA despite living overseas ) and that saved my sanity, of course this couldn’t have happened before I bought the CBD juice. I use a pod system so I have a pod with each and switch it around which definitely helps with consumption of the nic juices. Knowing I have almost a full shelf of juice at home is a pain though

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## DougP

Marnu said:


> We’ll see which areas. But I was encouraged by his mention of changes to e-commerce rules that are going to happen


Sale of alcohol and tobacco related products, including e-cigarettes and associated products will not be allowed under the new e-commerce regulations.

I think its also important to realize the goverment has strategically removed the sale of alcohol and tobacco out from being linked to a level, hence exclusions 26 & 27. This will enable them to bring these back seperatly when they feel it is okay to allow them









Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Vaping247

Hey All  New to this forum, but been a vaper for quite some time. Will update profile shortly  

Is anybody selling Nicotine base by any chance ? In the East Rand side if, anyone does have spare  

Thank you.
G

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chickenstrip

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Sale of alcohol and tobacco related products, including e-cigarettes and associated products will not be allowed under the new e-commerce regulations.
> 
> I think its also important to realize the goverment has strategically removed the sale of alcohol and tobacco out from being linked to a level, hence exclusions 26 & 27. This will enable them to bring these back seperatly when they feel it is okay to allow them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



Naturally, one wouldn't want to legalise cigarettes and alcohol until Zuma's son has made a name for himself. His illicit cigs are all over the place. Never waste a good crisis.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Tinykey said:


> So lvl 3* end of the month


Hoedspruit - yes 
Johannesburg - no fkn chance...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

I don't do CBD


ARYANTO said:


> Hoedspruit - yes
> Johannesburg - no fkn chance...


So I guess CT is also out then

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Balsak

Hi guys,

Anybody got something aroung pta-wes side, dont mind buying


----------



## Piratical Cookie

Hey Folks. 

Does anyone know where I might get coils around Joburg - Northcliff/Westrand?

Looking for either OFRF Nexmash prebuilt/factory coils or old reliable - iJust2/s coils - Failing that a replacement glass for a Zuess dual. 

I can pay in either $$ or maybe trade for some DIY 3/6mg juice?

Thanks in advance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh

Piratical Cookie said:


> Hey Folks.
> 
> Does anyone know where I might get coils around Joburg - Northcliff/Westrand?
> 
> Looking for either OFRF Nexmash prebuilt/factory coils or old reliable - iJust2/s coils - Failing that a replacement glass for a Zuess dual.
> 
> I can pay in either $$ or maybe trade for some DIY 3/6mg juice?
> 
> Thanks in advance


https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/just-arrived/products/ijust-ec-spare-coils
https://www.vapecartel.co.za/products/nexmesh-subohm-coils?_pos=1&_sid=c6a734a28&_ss=r

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Piratical Cookie

adriaanh said:


> https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/just-arrived/products/ijust-ec-spare-coils
> https://www.vapecartel.co.za/products/nexmesh-subohm-coils?_pos=1&_sid=c6a734a28&_ss=r



Thanks a ton.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501

Piratical Cookie said:


> Hey Folks.
> 
> Does anyone know where I might get coils around Joburg - Northcliff/Westrand?
> 
> Looking for either OFRF Nexmash prebuilt/factory coils or old reliable - iJust2/s coils - Failing that a replacement glass for a Zuess dual.
> 
> I can pay in either $$ or maybe trade for some DIY 3/6mg juice?
> 
> Thanks in advance



PM sent

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## karamogo

Long shot: Is there anyone in the Green Point / Sea Point area with spare nicotine concentrate? Finally ran out and it seems that western cape will be locked down for a while. Would be very appreciative can compensate or trade.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Resistance

karamogo said:


> Long shot: Is there anyone in the Green Point / Sea Point area with spare nicotine concentrate? Finally ran out and it seems that western cape will be locked down for a while. Would be very appreciative can compensate or trade.


@Chickenstrip trip had an offer over the weekend. See if he is on level3 lockdown or back at level 5

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ash_ZA

So had to resort to adding a bit of PG to marginally empty bottles to get whatever residue was left in them as well as checking old atto's for wet cotton, maybe bought myself another day or so. Anyone able to trade in fourways area, I have got coils/cotton some flavors, PG etc for Juice/nic or cash?


----------

